# :: Plaza San Martín bajo el sol ::



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

Después de unas semanas de agobiante trabajo hoy por la tarde me dí una vuelta por la Plaza San Martín (muy bella y bien cuidada por cierto) y tomé unas fotillos, bajo el cielo azul de Lima 


































































































































































































































Y se acabó...


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Gracias, buenas fotos.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Muy bonita la Plaza San Martin SoundMaster. Ahora que es verano hay que aprovechar y sacar la máxima cantidad de fotos de Lima con cielo celeste que se pueda jaja.


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Palmas revolucionarias!!! excelente!!! que envidia! un dia soleado en la Plaza... a mi no me ha tocado ninguno!!!! mañana mismo salgo a tomar fotinhas!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Nuestra Plaza San Martín es DIVINA...no hay como ella... sus edificios preciosos, sus cafés, su verdor...

Bravazas las fotos!


----------



## ropavejero (Aug 6, 2005)

Gracias por deleitarnos con esas imagenes de la majestuosa plaza San Martin ,lindo clima, buenas tomas chochera.


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Fabulosa Plaza San Martìn...*

Cada vez que veo fotos de la Plaza San Martìn se me hincha el orgullo limeño.... es tan formidable !!!!


----------



## Ebesness (Jan 23, 2006)

Que diferente es Lima con el cielo azul. Me gustaron las fotos de la plaza.


----------



## arquimario88 (Dec 6, 2006)

pucha te pasaste muy beunas tus fotos deberian ir a latinscrapers..


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Éste debe ser uno de los threads más completos y especializados acerca de nuestra bella Plaza San Martín.
Gran trabajo, Sound Master!


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Hermosas fotos, la Plaza San Martin es mi lugar preferido del centro de Lima.


----------



## esoal (Dec 30, 2004)

La Plaza San Martin la mas bella de Lima sin dudas....que tal diferencia con el cielo azul..


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Dios me voy unos dìas y me encuentro el foro enriquecido con sus threads de alta calidad, que mas puedo pedir si acà en este thread se resume todo el amor hacia Lima..

Bravo!


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Vane : has escrito la FRASE PERFECTA*

*"Este thread resume todo el amor hacia Lima"....* Dios !!!...qué apreciación más perfecta !!!... yo veo fotos de la Plaza San Martín y mi condición de limeño se eleva hasta la estratósfera.....ningún otro rincón de Lima se le iguala en "feeling".... ni siquiera la Plaza de Armas (Mayor),con lo histórica que pueda ser...


Vane de Rosas said:


> Dios me voy unos dìas y me encuentro el foro enriquecido con sus threads de alta calidad, que mas puedo pedir si acà en este thread se resume todo el amor hacia Lima..
> 
> Bravo!


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

Que lindas palabras, gracias chicos, en estos días estoy un poco bajo de chamba por eso puedo darme unos paiseítos con cámara en mano... prometo poner más.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Que fotazos realmente! merecen ir a Latinscraperskay:


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

J3R3MY said:


> Que fotazos realmente! merecen ir a Latinscraperskay:


Listo! ya los puse.


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

Ke bella es la plaza san martin con harto sol :banana: Gracias por las fotos


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

wow! que buenas fotos!!!.. me encantaron!! hace mucho que no voy por ahi.. realmente Lima es otra con el cielo celeste del verano!!!


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Gracias por compartir tus fotos.

No estoy seguro pero me parece quee s primera vez que veo fotos de la palza San Martin en un dia bastante soleado, despejado y lleno de verde !


----------

